#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Triac kapot van JBsystems LM400

## Arie de W

Bij mijn lichtcomputer (JBsystems LM400) is er een triac doorgebrand
Dit is de bta16 600b weet iemand het vervangend nummer hiervoor of welke ik er ook in kan zetten , want deze verkopen ze namelijk niet bij conrad.

Arie

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Is het toch alleen de triac?
Is hij verder heelhuids aangekomen?

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Pulse

Wat had je eraan gehangen ? Ik heb er ook zo een dus lijkt me wil interessant om te weten.
Ik zou gewoon eens aan je dealer vragen of hij reserve triacs heeft liggen.

----------


## theo

Hallo Arie.
Ik heb wel een triac voor je liggen.
Stuur ik je wel op moet je wel even je gegevens mailen.
kost je een biertje maar dat zal er wel bij blijven.
groeten Theo.

----------


## Arie de W

He showtechniek ik denk dat ik dat ding inderdaad van jouw heb hij is heel aangekomen overigens perfect verpakt.
Het is alleen de triac die kapot is "meten is weten"

Arie

----------


## -Bart-

Als triacs worden opgeblazen, blijven ze meestal aan. Mits goed gezekerd, anders komt het wel eens voor dat je printbanen *spoor*loos verdwijnen. Bij groffe mishandeling wil de optocoupler het ook wel eens begeven (dat 4 of 6 polig IC-tje wat er dicht bij in de buurt staat). Ik denk dat de TIC 246 ook prima werkt als vervanger.

B.Sliggers

----------


## Arie de W

Dat denk jij maar weet jij dat zeker ik krijg er nu een maar ik er graag eentje op voorraad.
Weet iemand wat ik met die 0 tot 10 volt aansluiting kan op de achterkant van die LM400

Arie

----------


## FiëstaLj

Losse dimmerpacks aansluiten.. (0-10v) ingang... dus alle ouwere en sommige nieuwe kan je hierop aansluiten.....

Is toch 1 din stekker he ?

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Arie de W

Klopt dit is een din aansluiting weet iemand dan misschien de pin bezetting

Arie

----------


## theo

Klopt Bart heeft gelijk.
Stuur Arie 2 tic 246m heeft ie ook nog een reserve.
aansluitingen zijn gelijk alleen de tic 246 kan meer hebben.
600volt bij 16ampere dus gaat er direkt niet uit.
Dan barsten inderdaad de kopersporen.
Of de triac blijft aan staan kan idd de optokopler nog stuk zijn.
Heb ik desnoods ook nog wel liggen hoor wel van je Arie.
groeten theo

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Idd. dmv. van de 5polige din aansluiting is het mogelijk een extren annaloog dimmer-pack aan te sturen.
Wij hebben dit ooit toegepast in een bar-dancing met ryger pack's.
Ik geloof dat de aanluiting als volgt was:

*P1= +10V ch. 1
P2= +10V ch. 2
P3= +10V ch. 3
P4= +10V ch. 4
P5= -10v ground* 

Mocht dit niet het geval zijn kan het geen kwaat.
Je kan gewoon ook gewoon meten natuurlijk, zoals je al zij : Meten is Weten.


Succes

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Willem

Even een hele nuttige tip denk ik. Het type triac dat in een LM400 word gebruikt is niet standaard. De  ehm hoe heet dat bij een triac zit niet aan de behuizinG!!!!! Dit betekend dus dat als je behuizing gewoon vastschroft je spanning op de behuizing krijgt. Prikt wel lekker enzo maare niet de bedoeling. Dus even een isolatie plaatje er tussen als je een vervange triac plaatst. De triac die er in zit is trouwens wel te bestellen bij aswo of nedis...

----------


## Arie de W

Ik wou hem toch al isoleren

Arie

----------


## -Bart-

> citaat: Even een hele nuttige tip denk ik. Het type triac dat in een LM400 word gebruikt is niet standaard. De collector zit niet aan de behuizinG!!!!! Dit betekend dus dat als je behuizing gewoon vastschroft je spanning op de behuizing krijgt. Prikt wel lekker enzo maare niet de bedoeling. Dus even een isolatie plaatje er tussen als je een vervange triac plaatst. De triac die er in zit is trouwens wel te bestellen bij aswo of nedis...



sinds wanneer hebben thyristoren collectoren ?? 
In principe zal er NOOIT spanning op de behuizing kunnen staan, als je m volgens de voorschriften gewoon geaard aansluit.


maar goed, wel een goede tip, daarniet van.

Nog iets, ik vertouw -geisoleerde- triacs voor geen meter, want ik heb wel eens meegemaakt dat na een flinke overbelasting, de behuizing niet meer geisoleerd was. Dus altijd isoleren die rommel!!

B.Sliggers

----------


## djmachiel

> citaat:
> Bij mijn lichtcomputer (JBsystems LM400) is er een triac doorgebrand
> Dit is de bta16 600b weet iemand het vervangend nummer hiervoor of welke ik er ook in kan zetten , want deze verkopen ze namelijk niet bij conrad.
> 
> Arie



M.C.A. van der Schoot

----------


## djmachiel

Hoi, Arie

Een BTA16 triac is de meest eenvoudigste vorm van de Triac dus daar moet je echt naar op zoek en niet naar een TIC (werkt niet, geloof me)

En dat de Conrad het niet heeft verbaasd me niks (stelletje prutser zij dat!). Groetjes Machiel

PS: het kan ook de Triac driver zijn (3021)

M.C.A. van der Schoot

----------


## Arie de W

Gaat het nou wel werken of niet de een zeg dat ik hem erin kan zetten en de ander zegt van niet.
En  djmachiel waarom  werkt het dan niet

Arie

----------


## theo

Als het goed is Arie heb je ze binnen zet hem erin dan weet je het.
Heb zelf ook in een tootsy 2 eens een bta voor een tic vervangen gaf geen problemen werkte feilloos.

----------


## Arie de W

Ik heb ze inderdaad binnen gehad (bedankt)ik ga morgen proberen .
Je trouwens naarmijn weten toch niks vernielen in het apparaat

Arie

----------


## theo

Nee je kan niks vernielen .
waarschijnlijk zal het gewoon werken of de sturing is nog defect laat maar even horen.
groeten theo.

----------


## Arie de W

hij doet het weer heb hem vervangen .
Ik heb hem een paar uur laten chasen en hij doet het nog steeds.

Arie

----------


## Jan-Peter

In het kader van deze topic een verwante vraag....

Weet iemand waar op het internet een vergelijkingstabel staat met de vervangingstype van Triacs e.d.

Ik had vorige week een reparatie van zo'n Altai lichtsturing. Uiteindelijk bij DISPLAY de juiste TRIAC gevonden TXDV608

In zo'n vervangingstabel kan je bijvoorbeeld de eerder genoemde BTA16 intoetsen en komt de vervangende TRIAC in beeld.

----------


## -Aart-

Ik heb een datasheet CD'tje van Farnell. is erg handig.
Je kunt bij conrad ( www.conrad.nl ) ook op type zoeken, en een datasheet bekijken. Aleen hebben zij niet zo veel keus.
Farnell heeft bijna alles wel, allen is hun webcatalogus werkelijk erg <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Frank

Kijk voor komponenten maar eens op www.rs-components.nl
Vandaag besteld, morgen in huis

----------

